# Advice for severe flea allergy? PLEASE!



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I guess I should start off by saying this has been an on going process since we rescued Annie.

She has always had some sort of skin irritation. Mind you, it's the same spots every single time. (On the middle part of her tail, and or her hind legs.) At first our vet thought it was a food allergy, so he put her on a prescription diet for about three months.

Well needless to say, the problem escalated.

**She has had three skin scrapings within the last 5 months, so mange has been ruled out.**

Anyway, long story short, he finally came to the conclusion that it was a severe flea allergy. Went on to tell me that just one flea bite will cause her to chew herself raw, basically. 

So about two months ago, we went back and he sent me home with a week prescription of pred. (steroids to stop the scratching) and told me to apply avantix every two-three weeks to prevent fleas. 

All of our dogs are on Avantix, and we keep the yard sprayed regularly.

I never see ANY fleas.

On top of the skin irritations, she developed an ear infection in both ears. It was to the point that her ears pretty much closed up to where she could barely hear, and he couldn't see inside of them. 
So that same visit he sent me home with Mometamax as well. 

The pred.,avantix, and Mometamax helped wonderfully.

She stopped scratching and chewing herself all together. Her hair grew back beautifully. It was like she as a completely different dog. Well that only helped for about 3 1/2 weeks.

Now were back to square one.

I was woken up this morning by my boyfriend screaming BRANDI, COME HERE!
So I get up out of bed to find that she had been gnawing her tail all morning and it was bleeding pretty badly.

I cleaned her up, and sprayed some DermCare on it, which was also given by the vet, along with medicated shampoo.

I am looking for advice on what to do.

I don't want to keep her on pred. because I know that it is bad for dogs, and it shortens their lifespan.

Then again the pred. seems to be the only thing that helps.


Does anyone else have to deal with this? Will this constantly be an ongoing problem? 

Please send some advice.

It's literally driving me crazy!



Thanks in advance


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well it stinks cause there are so many things to try. Have you looked into feeding RAW? or a grain free diet? The best for possible skin issues is RAW but its a huge undertaking and you really need to read up on it a lot before just going to it. (check the heath section for RAW info) but Grain free food is the best alternative. I use Blue Buffalo Wilderness, that's the grain free Blue Buffalo. 

Each week, I also take 1 cup of oatmeal and put it in a blender for like 5 minutes til its almost a power. I fill the tub and mix the powder with a couple cups of boiling water and then add to the tub. i sit my boy in it for 15 minutes or so while dumping the water over the parts that are not submerged in the bath. Don't get it in the eyes, and no need to rinse off just pat dry (rubbing can make the skin worse)

Its like a catch 22 to change too many things at once. If you do, you never know what the problem was. I would start slowly moving to grain free kibbles and the oatmeal baths and see if it improves in a month and reevaluate.

Have you tried Benadryl yet to rule out seasonal allergies? Its so hard when you don't know whats wrong and your pup is suffering but you will figure it out, just need the time. I had the same thing, the 'roids help and when they were done the issues are back (mine were ear shaking, paw licks and scratching and creating heat spots. I think he has some seasonal allergies and have since stopped my Benedryl, just like you said sucks to have to rely on meds, just want to fix the issue. Sometimes you have no choice, but its good to try and see if you can.

What were the prescription kibbles? a lot of pups have issues with Chicken based products (my boy has issues with beef based so it of course varies) 

Especially since you know he does not have fleas or eggs, why would they think its a flea allergy?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

One thing I would suggest is switch the flea meds to comfortis, my lucy will chew herself bryond bloody if I'm a day late and no other flea meds worked. Since changing to comfortis she hasn't had a problem. Just a suggestion


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

ames said:


> well it stinks cause there are so many things to try. Have you looked into feeding RAW? or a grain free diet? The best for possible skin issues is RAW but its a huge undertaking and you really need to read up on it a lot before just going to it. (check the heath section for RAW info) but Grain free food is the best alternative. I use Blue Buffalo Wilderness, that's the grain free Blue Buffalo.
> 
> Each week, I also take 1 cup of oatmeal and put it in a blender for like 5 minutes til its almost a power. I fill the tub and mix the powder with a couple cups of boiling water and then add to the tub. i sit my boy in it for 15 minutes or so while dumping the water over the parts that are not submerged in the bath. Don't get it in the eyes, and no need to rinse off just pat dry (rubbing can make the skin worse)
> 
> ...


First off, thank you for all of your wonderful advice.

I haven't looking into feeding raw. I wouldn't even know where to begin!
But hey, I can always learn.

She is currently eating TOTW Salmon.

Our vet had her on Hills Science Diet W/D. I didn't see any improvement what-so-ever while she was on it. I've heard very bad things about Science Diet and was skeptical about even trying it, but he convinced me.

The oatmeal baths sound pretty good. I'll have to try that!

As far as the benedryl goes, I have tried it, but was never persistent with it. So,I could definitely give that another go.

Honestly, I have no idea why he is shooting towards flea allergy.
Maybe because initially when I brought her in, she wasn't on any flea preventative? That's the only thing I can come up with.



Aireal said:


> One thing I would suggest is switch the flea meds to comfortis, my lucy will chew herself bryond bloody if I'm a day late and no other flea meds worked. Since changing to comfortis she hasn't had a problem. Just a suggestion


Thank you for that suggestion 

I'll definitely have to put that into consideration!


----------

